# where is everybody from??



## Mud Ryder 916

tryin to get a feel for most of the ryding goes on. i'm from northern california


----------



## Metal Man

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
<-------


----------



## jackman

Birmingham AL


----------



## pondhopper1

Dallas Tx


----------



## phreebsd

Prattville, AL


----------



## cigaro

Pearl Ms


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

McHenry, MS


----------



## Polaris425

Roll tide


----------



## jksimpson

hoosierland... crossroads of america...


----------



## Bootlegger

Crossville,TN....The wonderful East Tennessee Mountains!!!!


----------



## Brute650i

Rosedale, MS *heart of the Delta*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Jonesboro, LA (about 30 min. S. of LA Tech/Ruston)


----------



## phreebsd

need to get everyone to fill in their location. 
It isnt mandatory though.


----------



## Brute650i

Id almost like to see it be mandatory but I know some people dont like giving out that info and if you made it mandatory they would lie if they didnt want you to know. so its a lose lose situation


----------



## phreebsd

well it will be mandatory if they want to Sell or Trade. 
Gotta have a location!


----------



## Brute650i

good point


----------



## beavel

Saint John, New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

beavel said:


> Saint John, New Brunswick, Canada


 
i thought your name said "beagel" and i got excited. i have a beagle. but it doesnt say beagle, it says beavel. oh well. just thought id share my blonde moment! lol


----------



## phreebsd

muddin_lil_sis said:


> i thought your name said "beagel" and i got excited. i have a beagle. but it doesnt say beagle, it says beavel. oh well. just thought id share my blonde moment! lol


can u peel this M&M's for me? I wanna make some chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## beavel

hahaha Beavel is one of my nicknames. I usually use Gixxer750 for forums but have sold all of my street bikes so decided to use beavel.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

phreebsd said:


> can u peel this M&M's for me? I wanna make some chocolate chip cookies!


 
okay, im not THAT bad


----------



## phreebsd

i wish i had chocolate chip cookies
oohh or oreos. man oreos are good.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

my mom makes a killer oreo cheesecake! oh man and oreo truffles! yum!


----------



## Twisted10

Olean NY 1.5hrs south of Buffalo/on the PA line. not much here, but i like it that way. :bigok:


----------



## cigaro

Twisted10 said:


> Olean NY 1.5hrs south of Buffalo/on the PA line. not much here, but i like it that way. :bigok:



I got caught in some of that lake effect snow around Buffalo driving a truck.
Craziest thing I ever seen , one minute it was nice and sunny out and the next thing ya know it was a total whiteout dumping almost 3' of snow on the ground.


----------



## Polaris425

I got cought in snow/ice storm in central NY in LATE APRIL one year... crazy...


----------



## cigaro

What's the craziest thing was being caught in a whiteout in Wyoming in the middle of June...


----------



## Twisted10

STOGI said:


> I got caught in some of that lake effect snow around Buffalo driving a truck.
> Craziest thing I ever seen , one minute it was nice and sunny out and the next thing ya know it was a total whiteout dumping almost 3' of snow on the ground.



luckily, we are kinda out of the snowbelt where i live. drive 30 mins from me and they generally get twice the snow we do. now as i type this we are getting a foot of snow. but we dont get it nearly as bad here as they do closer to buffalo.

people always ***** about the snowfall in western ny, ive spent time in the adirondacks, we dont get spit here compared to what they do. ive also lived out west, this is sissy snowfall compared to most western states. 

i dont let snow get to me, been around it all my life. going to be driving in it tonight. 

:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

West KY


----------



## phreebsd

you know, i could do a googlemap page that has a dot on it for each member...
it's based off the location you fill in in your User Profile.


----------



## 650Brute

I've seen those before.


----------



## chemoman23

southern va


----------



## Mall Crawler

Hattiesburg, MS


----------



## greenmachine

Palm Bay ,Florida


----------



## phreebsd

howdy greenmachine! welcome to the forum!


----------



## stuck_again

east texas


----------



## KMKjr

A bit north and kinda east.

Nova Scotia, eH!


----------



## jackman

phreebsd said:


> you know, i could do a googlemap page that has a dot on it for each member...
> it's based off the location you fill in in your User Profile.


*DO IT, DO IT*
*:mimbrules:*


----------



## beavel

There we go another Maritimer on here :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

beavel said:


> There we go another Maritimer on here :rockn:


You can never have too many.


----------



## Yesterday

central arkie


----------



## camo

I guess I am the only poor soul from Florida....

Proof that God has a since of humor.... (Meaning.... I so can't stand South Florida...) My other home is Osceola County, Florida... Well that would be our camp...


----------



## phreebsd

nope, yer not alone.... lilbigtonka is from arcadia, FL


----------



## camo

phreebsd said:


> nope, yer not alone.... lilbigtonka is from arcadia, FL


 
Yea but Arcadua is sweet... I live like 3 miles from Fort Lauderdale, can someone say, help.... LOL... Atleast we get away to our camp alot in Central Florida, which helps....


----------



## phreebsd

i used to live in Avon Park, Florida. It's right next to Sebring.


----------



## Debo Brute

Huffman, Texas Just north east of houston.


----------



## AlabamaDan

Sweet Home Alabama!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Dan!


----------



## CatGirl

prattville, alabama


----------



## phreebsd

^ The Preferred Community


----------



## TOT

Kimberly, AL


----------



## bruteforcerider13

hopwood pennsylvania


----------



## Yesterday

little rockish arkansas


----------



## TX4PLAY

Crosby, Texas


----------



## s.c. husker

Looks like a lot of deepsouth. I am South Carolina.


----------



## Polaris425

I have a friend outside of charleston.... Im probably going to go see her in march. Thinking about bringing the brute and making it up to CAW while Im there...


----------



## s.c. husker

Let me know, we will ride if you want but charleston is 2-2and a half hrs. from CAW in the upstate.


----------



## KMKjr

***Warning - Explict lyrics****

Explains where I'm from:


----------



## Polaris425

interesting..........


----------



## hondagirl333

im from prattville alabama


----------



## LetsGoOilers

Blackfalds, Alberta, Canada here some great riding just west of us here in the rockies!!


----------



## BuckMark

I'M from Fort Mill,South Carolina, 10 minutes from Charlotte,North Carolina!!!!


----------



## TorkMonster

Paducah,Ky.


----------



## kickit

Vicksburg,Ms..


----------



## websy

Calgary, Alberta.


----------



## Bam Bam

Tupelo Ms.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Bottom of da boot. Houma, Louisiana. AKA Hurricane allie


----------



## kacey1

canada bc


----------



## Jcarp4483

Clarskdale, MS


----------



## usmctadpole

Center of NC in Lillington


----------



## snipe523

Albany area of New York.


----------



## muddy-one

Holladay, Tennessee


----------



## w8tnonu22

Kiln, Mississippi, currently living in Waveland, Mississippi. Only about 10 miles apart.


----------



## sandman7655

Rock hill,sc.next to charlotte nc.


----------



## medic3123

Princeton Wv


----------



## josh13

Well I live in Shelby, NC. Moved From WV about 4 years ago.


----------



## grizzlyadams

Columbia heights, mn


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

Gulf Shores, Alabama


----------



## jctgumby

Raised up in the countryside of Winnsboro, La.
Currently livin' in the city of West Monroe, La.

I miss livin' on 100 acres...Great for quick ridin'


----------



## harmonsbrute

noble, il

for those that hasnt heard of it lol.. 

southern il is easier to explain lol


----------



## Dalton

monroe, la here!

will probably be moving down to lafayette for college this fall


----------



## BuckMark

Fort Mill, SOUTH CAROLINA!!!!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Raeford N.C. (close to Fayetteville)


----------



## MeanGreen198

Houston, Tx


----------



## walker

tyler tx .............the rose capital of texas


----------



## TX4PLAY

^^^and home of the Greatest Running Back ever!! Earl Cambell.


----------



## walker

yea see him around town every once and awhile man he is lookin rough.......... butt in his day he was 1 bad sob :rockn:


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA

SOUTHERN VIRGINIA


----------



## Brute Bob

Saint John, New Brunswick, Canada.

Red '05 Brute Force 650 SA, Moose Module, 26" Dirt Taimers


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Benson NC, 20 min south of Raleigh NC


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Jonesboro, LA

30 min. South of LA Tech & I-20


----------



## kawa650

West Columbia, Texas

Bout a hour south of Houston


----------



## GWNBrute

Millet,Alberta Canada about 20miles south of Edmonton


----------



## matts08brute

angier NC out here in no man's land


----------



## Bootlegger

Not sure If i have posted it....I am in East Tennessee. I live up in the Mountains. I am about an hour west of Knoxville.


----------



## turbine tester

Summerside, Prince Edward Island, Canada


----------



## KMKjr

turbine tester said:


> Summerside, Prince Edward Island, Canada


Welcome spudster!!

Nice to see some other Easterners on here!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Bottom of the boot. Houma, La


----------



## Big D

Calgary, Alberta - Canada
aka - Cowtown
aka - The Heart of the New West
aka - Home of the Grey Cup Champions

btw - I don't see anything wrong with making city mandatory. People aren't giving their real names so it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## NOLABear

New Orleans, Louisiana
About a 1/2 mile form where one of the levee breaches was after Katrina. I have lots of places to ride now since there are only about 2/3 of the people and houses that were here before the storm!


----------



## Guest

St. Jacob, IL A little farm town that's about 35 to 40 min. from St. Louis, MO. Every year for memorial day we go up to "The BadLands" in Attica, IN. The place has a little bit of everything.


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Calgary, Alberta - Canada
> aka - Cowtown
> aka - The Heart of the New West
> aka - Home of the Grey Cup Champions
> 
> btw - I don't see anything wrong with making city mandatory. People aren't giving their real names so it shouldn't be a big deal.


You should also make sure they know what the Grey Cup is.....


----------



## bruteman

Poplar Bluff Missouri


----------



## RDWD

KMKjr said:


> You should also make sure they know what the Grey Cup is.....


 
Is that like the super bowl of hockey? JK really what is the Grey Cup?


----------



## KMKjr

RDWD said:


> Is that like the super bowl of hockey? JK really what is the Grey Cup?


Oldest football trophy in the world (I think?), since 1909.


----------



## sweeper

Gods country Western KY. 
where the blue grass growes


----------



## 06bf_vtwin

Morgantown, West Virginia


----------



## KMKjr

sweeper said:


> Gods country Western KY.
> where the blue grass growes


Why is it called blue grass, when it's green?


----------



## 650Brute

sweeper said:


> Gods country Western KY.
> where the blue grass growes


 
Same Here:bigok:


----------



## 650Brute

KMKjr said:


> Why is it called blue grass, when it's green?


Ky Bluegrass, a variety of grass seed..


----------



## Big D

muddin_lil_sis said:


> my mom makes a killer oreo cheesecake! oh man and oreo truffles! yum!


Ooo Oreo cheesecake. Would you email the recipe....if I said please and made a pouty face?


----------



## RDWD

There is a good suggestion for the forum. A recipe swap


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> Oldest football trophy in the world (I think?), since 1909.


You Googled that, didn't you (1909)?

Yeah, it's like the Stanley cup of Canadian Football.


----------



## sweeper

KMKjr said:


> Why is it called blue grass, when it's green?


 It has a blue ish cast to it. Not just plain old green like every one else has


----------



## emc

Farmerville Louisiana, about 12 miles south of the arkansas state line & about 30 miles north of Monroe Louisiana.


----------



## lg07brute

LeRoy MN population 900 on a good day... a mile from iowa and 45 minuts from wisconsin.


----------



## phreebsd

RDWD said:


> There is a good suggestion for the forum. A recipe swap


agreed. you can find some good stuff like that


----------



## RDWD

Yea Phree I hear you can cook a pretty mean boston butt? Whats the secret?


----------



## 650Brute

RDWD said:


> Yea Phree I hear you can cook a pretty mean boston butt? Whats the secret?


Hickory an SMOKE...... Steady temp.

You should try my Smoked Brisket.


----------



## RDWD

Well if your going to the meet and ride at Rocks Bottom I'll be glad to try it. :bigok:


----------



## Poosh

Zachary, La 15 Miles north of Baton Rouge


----------



## Polaris425

I have friends that own some acerage in Zachary... Chamblee is their last name...


----------



## turbine tester

Hey KMKjr. did you get my message i set ya, my e-mail has been acting up, just wondering.
I think i sent a pm.


----------



## muddnfool

Tyler Tx


----------



## edtman

South Lyon, MI 10 miles north of Ann Arbor


----------



## txbf750

Pittsburg, Tx.


----------



## Masher

Loranger, La 15 min north of Hammond, La.


----------



## tow truck

Illinois,,,,, About 25 minutes or so East of St. Louis, Mo.


----------



## kmonty

Im from Upper Michigan (yes im a yooper for those of you who dont know what that is) But im currently stationed in Grand Haven, MI


----------



## drtj

Guess I'm the only person from GA. I live in Nashville GA. About 1 hour N of FLA line


----------



## Polaris425

nah there are plenty of JAWJA boys on here drtj.... 30BACKS is from GA


----------



## Masher

Nothing like some good ole jawja peaches...


----------



## drtyTshrt

Pooler ga. 10 min. outside Savannah


----------



## Riblet

Katy, Tx. 25 miles west of Houston.


----------



## cojack

looks like i'm the only one that is going to admit i'm from Wisconsin!! (Spring Green) lol


----------



## josh88

piketon ohio, dont blink or youll miss it


----------



## Big D

I haven't played much with the dbase, but is there any way we can do a quicksearch of the membership to see who is in our area?


----------



## phreebsd

Big D said:


> I haven't played much with the dbase, but is there any way we can do a quicksearch of the membership to see who is in our area?


 
Yep you can. You ultimately want to get to here..
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/memberlist.php?do=search

and this is how you can.

Above on the NAVBAR you will see "Community". Click the arrow next to it pointing down. Then Click on Members List.
Once on the members list page on the right side under the NAVBAR you will see "Members Search". click the down arrow there and go to Advanced. You can then plugin locales.


----------



## 650Brute

Very few around here.....


----------



## walleye101

Yorkton, SK Canada


----------



## Big D

phreebsd said:


> Yep you can. You ultimately want to get to here..
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/memberlist.php?do=search
> 
> and this is how you can.
> 
> Above on the NAVBAR you will see "Community". Click the arrow next to it pointing down. Then Click on Members List.
> Once on the members list page on the right side under the NAVBAR you will see "Members Search". click the down arrow there and go to Advanced. You can then plugin locales.


It worked! Though I never doubted you. Looks like there's 18 people from AB. We'll have to see if we can set up our own mini-MIMB meeting.

Thanks
D


----------



## mudnutsatv

lafayette la


----------



## camoforeman

:247111::247111::247111: Tupelo,mississippi


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Lake Helen , Florida :fart:


----------



## Big Brute Force

Ludowici, Georiga


----------



## flowbackman

Mtn. Grove Missouri about 2 hours west of Brick's off road park


----------



## joemel

from Jena,Louisiana now stuck in texas


----------



## king05

South Boston, Va.


----------



## onebad420a

Effingham, IL


----------



## eagleeye76

Mechanic Falls, Maine


----------



## brute for mud

I am from northern wisconsin


----------



## BrutemanAl

Codrington , Ontario !!!!


----------



## swampthing

Dunnville, Ontario (kinda like the crotch of Canada) LOL


----------



## Beachcruiser

swampthing said:


> Dunnville, Ontario (kinda like the crotch of Canada) LOL


Portland, Tx (south texas).....crotch of United states


----------



## jsn210

Paris, Tx.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Eudora, KS. Seriously its on the map! haha


----------



## bonpasbrute

Claremont IL


----------



## rmax

perkinston, ms.--jonesboro ar. spend most of my time in the south


----------



## Bruteforce10

Lafayette, LA !!!


----------



## brute21

Brandon, Ms and I sure wish they would let us ride that Pearl River man that was some good old days. Yall would have loved it and we could have had a meet and greet there. We took trucks, dirt bikes, brutes, and even cars.


----------



## Notevenclose

Ponchatoula, Louisiana


----------



## the_wise_guy

orange, texas


----------



## Down2Ride

Olive Branch, MS


----------



## BruteForce407

Orlando, FL


----------



## prestonAK

Sistersville, WV 
Currently in Wasilla, AK:thinking:


----------



## skid

smithers british columbia


----------



## Prairie3004X4

I am from Southern Maine. I like this site alot!!


----------



## chadsmxz

ALASKA BABY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoWillie

Jacksonville, Alabama


----------



## byrd

Vancleave, ms. I'm in the middle of the woods but still only 20min from the gulf coast and all are casinos so I love it. I can go from hunting to my shower to gambling in an hour 

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## kawboy1

QLD AUSTRALIA.


----------



## BigBruteSteve

HOUSTON, TEXAS


----------



## fred06

Felton,Ga


----------



## Bruteman38

ocean springs, mississippi


----------



## greenkitty7

Tifton, GA


----------



## porkchop

Lumberton,TX


----------



## BernardB

Weyburn Saskatchewan, St Johns NFL, Perth Western australlia, Koh Samui Thailand. I move alot alot


----------



## easy101

washington c.h., oh


----------



## jp6095

Jacksonville, TX. Origionally from Alto, TX


----------



## HondaGuy

Onancock, VA. If you've never heard of it, I'm not suprised, the peninsula that I live on is generally left off of Maps, no, really it is lol. One of my textbooks in High School didn't have us on the map lol.


----------



## rotax66

Musquash, New Brunswick, Canada.


----------



## AlwaysHolstered22

princeton mn. go gophers! hockey. not fooseball or basketball


----------



## BamaBrute

Loxley, Alabama bout 30 minutes north of gulf shores, alabama 
ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## sawhead

go huskers

good old smack dab in the middle usa nebraska


----------



## J C Gordon

Neches Tx, just down the road from Mudcreek.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Lucky


----------



## greenkitty7

yea im moving to jacksonville... TX that is.


----------



## TDavison116

DARLINGTON D-TOWN S.C


----------



## Dixie07

Shreveport,LA. The best part Catvos, Highlifter, & Statline Customs are all with a 10 mile radius of my house!


----------



## speedman

miami fl


----------



## Polaris425

BamaBrute said:


> Loxley, Alabama bout 30 minutes north of gulf shores, alabama
> ROLL TIDE!!!


WOOT!!!! I"ll be passin through there soon! :rockn:


----------



## Beachcruiser

Originally from Portland, Tx (South Texas) but just recently moved to south east New Mexico for five months and then off to Tucson, AZ.


----------



## NothingNiceMotorsports

Mobile AL


----------



## NothingNiceMotorsports

Mobile, AL


----------



## NothingNiceMotorsports

*Mobile, AL*

08 brute 31' cut tractor tires on some NNM Aluminum rims


----------



## BamaBrute

Polaris425 give me a ring when u come thru and if u drink ill have u a cold snack ready lol. i take it ur goin to the beach!


----------



## Pannell

Live in Austin,Tx but grew up in Kilgore,Tx


----------



## bigL

Beaumont,Texas


----------



## CTBruterider

Brooklyn, CT - anyone else from the Northeast?:thinking:


----------



## RaineMaker

Beaumont,Alberta,Canada. Brute 750i ITPmudlites snorkel


----------



## xtreme02gt

I live in Type, Tx.


----------



## dtownmudslinger420

Darlington, S.C.


----------



## enraged350

Springfield WI (AKA the @$$ end of Lake Geneva)


----------



## Chef

Bardwell Tx


----------



## kylej1291

Mobile, Alabama Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## TDavison116

dtownmudslinger420 said:


> Darlington, S.C.


DTOWN MUDSLINGERS


----------



## Polaris425

kylej1291 said:


> Mobile, Alabama Roll Tide!!!!


Roll Tide!! T-Town Represent'n!


----------



## Matt Wells

Oxford, Michigan (norther Oakland County).


----------



## Tanhands

I am in Gilbert AZ. Just joined and recently bought a 05 BF750. I did not see a newbie section so this looked promising.


----------



## lil'prairie

Missouri but I lived in Alaska until this year and now I'm in Virginia.


----------



## lowcountrytj

Outside Savannah Jawja ...Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## 09_650i

the great white north. new brunswick, canada.


----------



## BigSac

The Good Old Dirty South!!! Miami, Florida.....305 babee! Let's Go HEAT!!!


----------



## mudit

prince george northern british columbia canada thank god the snow is gone....


----------



## Atchley

Sevierville Tennessee. Most of ya'll have probably heard of Gatlinburg. Same county.


----------



## bf750fundy

im from canada EH, calgary alberta:240:


----------



## Beachcruiser

Atchley said:


> Sevierville Tennessee. Most of ya'll have probably heard of Gatlinburg. Same county.


Pigeon Forge is between the two. Took a family vacation there last july......pretty fun place.


----------



## NMKawierider

Atchley said:


> Sevierville Tennessee. Most of ya'll have probably heard of Gatlinburg. Same county.


When I was a Regional Manager, I had a campground in Pigen Forge I over saw called Fort Wear. Loved visiting there. Beautiful area.


----------



## Atchley

nmkawierider said:


> When I was a Regional Manager, I had a campground in Pigen Forge I over saw called Fort Wear. Loved visiting there. Beautiful area.


I know where that's at. Did you have a chance to get out of town and ride around? I live about 20 minutes into the mountains and I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## NMKawierider

Atchley said:


> I know where that's at. Did you have a chance to get out of town and ride around? I live about 20 minutes into the mountains and I wouldn't trade it for anything.


No, but I sure wanted to. Took a drive or two into the smokies...wow what beautiful country. You sir are one lucky guy!


----------



## primetime1267

Good ole Sarasota, Florida. We get to ride year round in shorts!!! Most of the time,LOL.


----------



## Polaris

Metairie, Louisiana


----------



## muddigger360

Molino Florida, bout 20 mins north of Pensacola. Roll tide!!!


----------



## Atchley

nmkawierider said:


> No, but I sure wanted to. Took a drive or two into the smokies...wow what beautiful country. You sir are one lucky guy!


Thank ya. It pays to know locals around here, we can show you places that are way better than the park.


----------



## yard_dawg

Atoka Tn, 30 min north of memphis


----------



## OfcBanks

Sugar Valley, Georgia about an hour north of Atlanta, Georgia and 30 min south of Chattanooga Tennessee


----------



## DaveMK1

Ocean Springs MS


----------



## bila4as

Firenze ITALI


----------



## Bruiser

Crestview FL,,, up in the panhandle, mind as well be lower Alabama


----------



## brute 05

Perth-Andover New Brunswick Canada


----------



## greenkitty7

I have a customer in Crestview, FL


----------



## killer666

born and raised in truro nova scotia lived in calgary alberta for 10, lived in charlottetown pei for 2 and saskatoon saskatchwen for 3. now i humbely live in esterhazy saskatchwen with 2 young kids and my wife.


----------



## CumminsPower24

Davie Florida


----------



## 650Brute

Gettin folks from all around!!


----------



## CumminsPower24

will be just out side of Shelbyville KY this Nov doing some hunting


----------



## 650Brute

Lots of good critter chasin' around here!!
Good luck!! What are you all gonna be hunting?


----------



## CumminsPower24

Mostly Deer, they have been seeing some big boar running arrount the property tho.


----------



## 650Brute

Cool. I've been out that way chasing turkey before. Pretty country.


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER

Millry,AL


----------



## Foreman 09

Im from Waynesboro, MS!


----------



## Foreman 09

Whats your name BAMA MUDDIGGER?


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER

Foreman 09 said:


> Whats your name BAMA MUDDIGGER?


 Eric James


----------



## Foreman 09

I was askin cause u live right across th creek from me lol


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER

Yea not to far! we gonna be having a good ride aug.6 if ya wanna go just look up wildhog atv riders on facebook for more info.


----------



## Foreman 09

Ima be outta town for that ride but I might be able to make the next one!


----------



## palumbo

Burlington North Carolina


----------



## Foreman 09

I might make the Aug. 6th ride BAMA where exactly is it gone be at in Millry?


----------



## limegreenbrute03

The big metropolis of Many, Louisiana! :haha: Not terribly much here, but it's the only way to go!


----------



## Polaris425

^ I've been there :bigok: lol


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER

limegreenbrute03 said:


> The big metropolis of Many, Louisiana! :haha: Not terribly much here, but it's the only way to go!


I have some good friends from Many,I need to get over that way for a visit she lives in Coushata now.


----------



## KingZilla

Tulsa Oklahoma!! :rockn:


----------



## wmredneck

West Monroe LA




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Shrek

Southeast Texas. Silsbee to be exact


----------



## gatorboi

Palatka, Florida! Although the army has brought me to Fort Polk, La for some time now. It's like my second home.


----------



## Graysen

Barrie, Ontario, Canada


----------



## mmelton005

650Brute said:


> Same Here:bigok:


makes 3 of us!:flames:


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Crazy, almost a year and i never saw this thread. East Northport long Island... NY The most unfriendly state for ATVs. Born and raised on Anticosti island Québec. Maann! I drive 2 hours to go ride anywhere.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk after ice sledding in -14 freakin degrees!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED59

Santa Fe, Texas


----------



## brute21

Brandon, Mississippi. I am glad too because I live about 30mins in each direction of a park.


----------



## Polaris425

brute21 said:


> Brandon, Mississippi. I am glad too because I live about 30mins in each direction of a park.


I use to live there. lol


----------



## 03maxpower

brute21 said:


> Brandon, Mississippi. I am glad too because I live about 30mins in each direction of a park.


Went to basic training with a few guys from there. Ball Houston Hollingsworth do you know any of these guys


----------



## Southernboy08

Oxford, Alabama


----------



## Birddog4x4

New to the site and from the Prince George Va area. Military and stationed her at Fort Lee!


----------



## btipsword1

Charleston, Illinois (central Illinois)


----------



## metalinc

Norfolk Ne here....let's ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

Orange, Texas 
(Southeast Texas, bottom right corner)


----------



## walker

well as of aug 24 i will be a new resident of new braunfels tx.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Lumberton nc born and raised


----------



## 02KODIAK400

nettleton ms


----------



## beecj0

Palmer ALASKA.


----------



## Hooter71

Jena, LA. About 30 min from Alexandria


----------



## flowhandy

Stigler, Oklahoma 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mudking1199

St martinville la. That's where I live at but I'm from vidalia la


----------



## BrutemanAl

Codrington , Ontario , Canada


----------



## Master Yoda

Orlando, fl


----------



## Lsu524

Shreveport la representing highlifter offroad park


----------



## peck45660

Peebles,Ohio,Ground zero for big whitetails


----------



## Johndeere9203

Greenville, PA


----------



## brutemike

Canonsburg pa 20 min south of Pittsburgh


----------



## 88rxn/a

Ludlow pa


----------



## Wayneo

Statesboro GA 45 min from savannah


----------



## brutelaws29.5

New Iberia, Louisiana


----------



## brucebanner77

Jonesboro, La 
Palestine, Tx

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ole Nasty

I'm from Euless, Texas but I'm currently stationed(USN) in Jacksonville, Florida.


----------



## TylerT

kentucky about 20 minutes from fort knox


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Pa Breaux (Breaux Bridge) Louisiana.


----------



## dodge2500

_*st. martinville louisiana*_ _*Geaux LSU*_


----------



## Clint Mo'

College Station TX. Home of the Aggies! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ole Nasty

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Pa Breaux (Breaux Bridge) Louisiana.


When I was stationed in New Orleans, I'd always stop at the Pilot Truck Stop off I-10 in Breaux Bridge on my going home to Texas trips.


----------



## Bigjohn1121

Alexandria la! 15 min from mudfest in Colfax


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Ole Nasty said:


> When I was stationed in New Orleans, I'd always stop at the Pilot Truck Stop off I-10 in Breaux Bridge on my going home to Texas trips.


That's 5 mins from my house lol. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Muddigger09

Ball la 30 min from mud fest Colfax


----------



## jprzr

Claysville Pa hr below Pittsburgh 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Aurora Colorado!


----------



## mud PRO 700*

Pineville, Louisiana!


----------



## cjm

Red Deer, Alberta


----------



## adam6604

Rimbey alberta

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 02KODIAK400

nettleton mississippi


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

St Joseph, Louisiana 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james53eric

Orange, TEXAS


----------



## Audible Silence

palm beach florida


----------



## Zmt919

Thibodaux Louisiana


----------



## chopermech

Thibodaux / houma, Louisiana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamwedge

Seguin (30 mi east of San Antonio) Texas


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

30 mins North East of buffalo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybear

Dadeville Alabama 20 mins west of Auburn

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------

Adam wedge I was just in seguin the other day went and ate at that Mexican restraunt that's been there forever. It's an older ladies name who is in there


----------



## joemel

Hooter71 said:


> Jena, LA. About 30 min from Alexandria


 Nebo,La about 5 min outside of Jena


----------



## chopermech

Zmt919, where yall ride in Thibodaux?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catman3516

Belle Chasse,LA just below New Orleans


----------



## DaveMK1

Where at in belle chasse catman? I work in belle chasse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## JBYRD8

Benton,AR


----------



## Onethej

Newburgh, Indiana. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hussejn

McNabb, Illinois (North Central part of the state)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

